# Video: My new Sig Sauer P320 Full Frame Pistol 9mm



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

*



*
:smt023


----------



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

The first 50 rounds.

Sig P320 vs Russian Ammo - FAIL - 9mm Pistol Silver Bear

*



*
(Info in video description.)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hh


Steve47 said:


> The first 50 rounds.
> 
> Sig P320 vs Russian Ammo - FAIL - 9mm Pistol Silver Bear
> 
> ...


Is that you in the video?


----------



## Steve47 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, It's me. I can't wait to test the pistol with the GECO and the Prvi Partisan ammo. Looks like I must forget the Silver Bear I bought for it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck with the new AMMO.
How would you judge the primer strikes on the misfires? 
DO they look normal ?
:smt1099


----------

